# Moots Mountaineer S/N 587



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Like no other bike that I own, this bike has absolutely no inclination toward racing, and has about every option you could get from Moots back in 1985-86. Also, not many of my bikes can make this claim, but this one is almost 100% original, right down to the cables and cable ends. I replaced one rusted fender bolt and a few washers, and added one Moots accessory (can you guess?). The handlebars and fork indicate that other accessories (lights?) might have been removed at some point to reduce clutter.

So many cool little details on this one. Check out the funky cable ends, and the beeswax in the bolt heads to prevent rust. Someone was planning a trip to Nepal or something.

Crankset: Shimano 600 black ano
Rear Derailleur: M700 Superplate
Front Derailleur: Shimano 600 Arabesque
Brakes: M700 black ano
Shifters: M700 black ano
Levers: Magura Shorty
Bar and Stem: Moots
Grips: Grab-on
Saddle: Brooks B-33
Pedals: Shimano platform
Racks: Blackburn
Fenders: Rich Cast
Headset: Shimano 600
Hubs: Phil Wood
Rims: Araya RM-25
Tires: Avocet FastGrip


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*More Photos*


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh My!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

LARRYJO said:


> Oh My!


I'll second that!!


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

my oh my, look at that saddle.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That is in the top 5 of all the bikes I've ever seen on here. Stunning!

That fork!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Hot damn! That thing is just stunning. 

I'll bet Rumpfy gives it points off for not having knobbies though 

So it came with a Golden Arrow 105 double FD for that triple? I assume it works fine, but it surprises me....

Thanks for posting, the small details alone make it worth spending time ogling :ihih:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Awesome bike! Fork and stem are particularly cool, but I love the whole thing the way it's built.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

...and now I have to add a Moots to the dream garage. What a stunning bike!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

This is beautiful. 

Should have pressed harder on the one I found hanging, abandoned at a closing shop those years back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

*Calling First Flight Bikes*

I hope Jeff post his Mountaineer so we all can enjoy 

Moots Mountaineer's are by far the ultimate Adventure bike.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Hot damn! That thing is just stunning.
> 
> I'll bet Rumpfy gives it points off for not having knobbies though
> 
> He might be safe....they are vintage Avocet Skinwalls


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"So it came with a Golden Arrow 105 double FD for that triple?"

Whatever Kent had available I think. Shimano 600 Arabesque? It's similar in shape to a Shimano M700 Deerhead, but the emblem is missing.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

That thing is amazing! 

Oh, and excellent photos too.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm floored.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

BOOOYAAAA!

That's what it's all about.


-Schmitty-


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Lovely indeed!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> "So it came with a Golden Arrow 105 double FD for that triple?"
> 
> Whatever Kent had available I think. Shimano 600 Arabesque? It's similar in shape to a Shimano M700 Deerhead, but the emblem is missing.


what took ya so long? sure is a nice one.

Kent really liked Shimano stuff. I still need to scan my Moots stuff. Lots of good info there.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn...That`s killer! Absolutely love it!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks all.

"what took ya so long? sure is a nice one."

Waiting for you to post your Yeti and NOS Potts. The rack thread motivated me.

Surprisingly, the one non-original component is the Moots road handles, which had been removed at some point.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Very, very cool. Is it my imagination or do the seatstays curve mildly towards the dropouts? At any rate, it looks very comfortable. Was it designed to be a touring bike, or did you build it up as such?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Surprisingly, the one non-original component is the Moots road handles, which had been removed at some point.


Glad you had a set to put on there. Wouldn't be right without them.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"Was it designed to be a touring bike, or did you build it up as such?"

It's all original save one rusty bolt and a few washers. The Moots handles were generously donated off this bike,

http://www.43bikes.com/stumpy85.html


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Best bike here in a loooong time!

Very cool.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That bike is 20 different kinds of cool.

DC, attention to detail is top notch as usual. Thanks for remiding me again why I come here.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I had those pedals. They were great and lasted through a lot of miles and many years, never needing even servicing they were so well built. The thing I really liked about them, besides the huge stable platform, was this little bracket that bolted inside the front of the pedal that allowed you to attach toe-clips. The strap would then run through the slot on the side of the pedal at just the perfect angle. I wish I could find a complete pair of those pedals again, they would be perfect on my commuter bike.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful bike, one fine piece of 2 wheeled history! I love the old Moots stems, down to my last 2, waiting for the right project to utilize them.


----------

